

Google's push from Talk to Hangouts, XMPP and workonomic - middayc
http://workonomic.blogspot.com/2013/05/googles-push-from-google-talk-to-google.html

======
captn3m0
We use partychat extensively, and everyone who tried out the new hangouts
faced the same issue: Our partychat bot won't even show up in the list.
Messages sent from either side were lost. Ultimately, we have decided to ask
everyone to "undo the upgrade" as of now.

We are looking for alternatives.

~~~
middayc
I don't know partychat .. is that an XMPP server or a XMPP client/bot?

~~~
rb2k_
Apparently Multi User Chatrooms for Google talk:

<http://partychapp.appspot.com/>

------
unwind
Annoying typo in the original article's title, faithfully reproduced here. Can
someone fix it locally, at least? Thanks.

~~~
middayc
thanks, fixed

~~~
ontoillogical
While we're on the subject of typos: the title of the main workonomic page is
"workonomic - manage your time, without loosing it." It's also crept into the
google results for workonomic.

